# Anyone's close grip bench better than regular grip?



## Blange89 (Dec 30, 2021)

I just hit close grip 25lbs over my regular bench pr lol. Is that normal?


----------



## Dnewell2004 (Dec 30, 2021)

Blange89 said:


> I just hit close grip 25lbs over my regular bench pr lol. Is that normal?


Define close grip.

Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 30, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Define close grip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Grip about 10" apart


----------



## SFGiants (Dec 30, 2021)

No, sounds like a set up issue!


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 30, 2021)

Blange89 said:


> I just hit close grip 25lbs over my regular bench pr lol. Is that normal?


Flip your grip to reverse grip and try it again.. see how strong them tri's are


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 30, 2021)

How long have you been training?  When was the last time you maxed with a regular grip?


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 30, 2021)

It’s possible if you have retard-strong triceps and a comparatively weak chest, but no, that’s not typical for close grip to be stronger.  Poor regular grip bench mechanics could be another issue.

My CGBP is about 80% of my regular bench.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 30, 2021)

There are a lot of elite benchers that bench with a relatively close grip. Hoonstra, Maddux and Strickland for example. Some guys just have better leverages with a close grip for whatever reason. I wouldn’t say it is common but it doesn’t necessarily indicate a weak chest. I would agree, however, that it could be very poor mechanics or setup. Most novice lifters can stay tighter with a close grip and get better lat activation.


----------



## Test_subject (Dec 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> There are a lot of elite benchers that bench with a relatively close grip. Hoonstra, Maddux and Strickland for example. Some guys just have better leverages with a close grip for whatever reason. I wouldn’t say it is common but it doesn’t necessarily indicate a weak chest. I would agree, however, that it could be very poor mechanics or setup. Most novice lifters can stay tighter with a close grip and get better lat activation.


I think he means close grip bench the tricep exercise, not bench pressing with a narrower grip. 

Unless I read his post wrong, which has been known to happen.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 30, 2021)

Test_subject said:


> I think he means close grip bench the tricep exercise, not bench pressing with a narrower grip.
> 
> Unless I read his post wrong, which has been known to happen.


he probably does. I just lump them all together as everyone’s definition of close grip is different. Some guys call pinkies on the rings close grip. Others say it’s right at the smooth. It’s all,over the place. I think you are right in that his mechanics and setup are probably off.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Close grip for me Is thumbs are practically touching. My weight definitely drops but I feel this strictly in my tri’s and just a little in my inner pecs. I super set this with DB kick backs


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 30, 2021)

I don’t want to visualize the contortionist trick of pinkies touching while benching, even reverse grip. Lol.


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I don’t want to visualize the contortionist trick of pinkies touching while benching, even reverse grip. Lol.


Oh shit man I meant thumbs touching damn it lol


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 30, 2021)

GSgator said:


> Close grip for me Is thumbs are practically touching. My weight definitely drops but I feel this strictly in my tri’s and just a little in my inner pecs. I super set this with DB kick backs


if i go closer than shoulder width my wrists get fucked


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> if i go closer than shoulder width my wrists get fucked


I also point my elbows strait out. When I bench I do the opposite and tuck my elbows in.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 30, 2021)

GSgator said:


> I also point my elbows strait out. When I bench I do the opposite and tuck my elbows in.


weird im the opposite for both


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

That might be why my shoulders are fucked lol. I’m totally done with anything that requires a bar. It’s all dumbbells and machines for this guy from here on out.


----------



## Trendkill (Dec 30, 2021)

Tucking elbows when benching is good for the shoulders. I might try elbows out with the close grip. Saw a video of guys at westside doing this once


----------



## GSgator (Dec 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> Tucking elbows when benching is good for the shoulders. I might try elbows out with the close grip. Saw a video of guys at westside doing this once


I really feel it In my tri’s with elbows out


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 30, 2021)

GSgator said:


> I really feel it In my tri’s with elbows out


opposite for me. retardedly wide grip with elbows at 90's the only way i can feel my chest. relearned it this way instead of the elbows in way and finally started making chest and bench progress


----------



## Adrenolin (Dec 30, 2021)

Valdosta said:


> opposite for me. retardedly wide grip with elbows at 90's the only way i can feel my chest. relearned it this way instead of the elbows in way and finally started making chest and bench progress


That will stress the pecs more, but also stresses the rotators and front delts. The rotators are small, but they're a hell of an injury and can be easily overused. Be careful, I'd only suggest your technique as an additional accessory lift in addition to proper form.


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 30, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> That will stress the pecs more, but also stresses the rotators and front delts. The rotators are small, but they're a hell of an injury and can be easily overused. Be careful, I'd only suggest your technique as an additional accessory lift in addition to proper form.


i had really bad posture as a kid so my scapula and shoulders grew in kinda weird i think. i geniunely get noo stress or pain on my shoulders this way but the "45 degrees" way kills my shoulders and less than 45 feels crunchy and clicky


----------



## Blange89 (Dec 30, 2021)

Dnewell2004 said:


> Define close grip.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N986U using Tapatalk


Full index on knurling, not on smooth parth


----------



## Blange89 (Dec 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> How long have you been training?  When was the last time you maxed with a regular grip?


Its been a minute, which I'm thinking I might just be getting stronger. Following my coach's program


----------



## Blange89 (Dec 30, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> There are a lot of elite benchers that bench with a relatively close grip. Hoonstra, Maddux and Strickland for example. Some guys just have better leverages with a close grip for whatever reason. I wouldn’t say it is common but it doesn’t necessarily indicate a weak chest. I would agree, however, that it could be very poor mechanics or setup. Most novice lifters can stay tighter with a close grip and get better lat activation.


I think that might be it. I definitely felt tighter but it been about a month since I regular benched


----------



## Blange89 (Dec 30, 2021)

I guess I meant more of a narrower grip than full on triceps exercise


----------



## Valdosta (Dec 30, 2021)

Blange89 said:


> I guess I meant more of a narrower grip than full on triceps exercise


thats what i consider close grip too. anything too close is just ridiculous to me


----------



## dragon1952 (Jan 5, 2022)

I read an opinion that shoulder width will hit tri's just as hard as a closer grip and will be way easier on wrists/elbows. Everyone's anatomy is different though. When I was young my close grip was about 6 or 7 inches and that was pretty much the standard for close grip back then.


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 5, 2022)

dragon1952 said:


> I read an opinion that shoulder width will hit tri's just as hard as a closer grip and will be way easier on wrists/elbows. Everyone's anatomy is different though. When I was young my close grip was about 6 or 7 inches and that was pretty much the standard for close grip back then.





i go like this and its pretty much all chest. its the only way i can hit my chest. then i do other stuff for triceps cuz i can hit those with other movements.


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 6, 2022)

Im significantly stronger benching with my pinky on the power ring vs max legal width (index on the ring). I dont think this would be the case if my hands were 10" apart, though


----------



## Test_subject (Jan 6, 2022)

Steeeve said:


> Im significantly stronger benching with my pinky on the power ring vs max legal width (index on the ring). I dont think this would be the case if my hands were 10" apart, though


I’m the same way. My grip has my pinkies about 1” inside the rings. 

My left shoulder complains if I go much wider than that.


----------



## Steeeve (Jan 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m the same way. My grip has my pinkies about 1” inside the rings.
> 
> My left shoulder complains if I go much wider than that.


Josh Bryant calls it the grip of Kings. Was good enough for me to try his set up recommendations and I never looked back


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 6, 2022)

Blange89 said:


> Full index on knurling, not on smooth parth



I have same set up
Significantly stronger.


----------



## lifter6973 (Jan 6, 2022)

Stay the fuck away from reverse grip IMO unless your want to tear your triceps tendons or your triceps.


----------



## Blange89 (Jan 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> I’m the same way. My grip has my pinkies about 1” inside the rings.
> 
> My left shoulder complains if I go much wider than that.





Steeeve said:


> Josh Bryant calls it the grip of Kings. Was good enough for me to try his set up recommendations and I never looked back


I'll try this out tomorrow


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2022)

Test_subject said:


> It’s possible if you have retard-strong triceps and a comparatively weak chest, but no, that’s not typical for close grip to be stronger.  Poor regular grip bench mechanics could be another issue.
> 
> My CGBP is about 80% of my regular bench.


I agree with this. But it would be very strange and can’t belive I have ever seen it in my years.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2022)

I use to big bench all the time… but I have to say that when I use the smith machine nowadays and change my grips up I can concentrate on every inch of my chest just by changing then angle of my grip. 
After having a bench of well over ridiculous weight+++  for many years my rotators and elbows are very tired and I would like to train into my 70’s god willing. So I will leave the ego benching to you young bucks.haha but make no mistake I will still pound out heavy weight for reps.😂😂


----------



## Send0 (Jan 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> View attachment 16995
> 
> i go like this and its pretty much all chest. its the only way i can hit my chest. then i do other stuff for triceps cuz i can hit those with other movements.


You're 22 years old right? Hope it keeps working for you.. update us in about 10-15 years and let us know how your shoulders feel. I'm being serious, and not sarcastic or funny.

I can do some benching with this form, but if I do too much then my anterior delt and rotator cuff a will get injured to the point where I need to take 1-2 weeks off the recover.


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're 22 years old right? Hope it keeps working for you.. update us in about 10-15 years and let us know how your shoulders feel. I'm being serious, and not sarcastic or funny.
> 
> I can do some benching with this form, but if I do too much then my anterior delt and rotator cuff a will get injured to the point where I need to take 1-2 weeks off the recover.


I had a big bench day a month or so ago. Felt a little something in my right shoulder joint.. ruined any pressing for at least 3 weeks.


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 6, 2022)

Badleroybrown said:


> I use to big bench all the time… but I have to say that when I use the smith machine nowadays and change my grips up I can concentrate on every inch of my chest just by changing then angle of my grip.
> After having a bench of well over ridiculous weight+++  for many years my rotators and elbows are very tired and I would like to train into my 70’s god willing. So I will leave the ego benching to you young bucks.haha but make no mistake I will still pound out heavy weight for reps.😂😂



I find that a lot of guys with rotator issues have a tendancy to creep closer in on the bench grip.

I had to pretty much relearn my bench set up, was to painful to be around 85%1RM with a wider grip (Middle finger on the bar ring)
Until I've crept to 2 fingers smooth, 2 on the knurling, which feels excellent.

That being said, a lot of strain on the triceps and I pretty much NEVER bench without sleeves


----------



## FinalOpus (Jan 6, 2022)

Blange89 said:


> I just hit close grip 25lbs over my regular bench pr lol. Is that normal?


Yeah I can bench more closer than wide


----------



## Valdosta (Jan 6, 2022)

Send0 said:


> You're 22 years old right? Hope it keeps working for you.. update us in about 10-15 years and let us know how your shoulders feel. I'm being serious, and not sarcastic or funny.
> 
> I can do some benching with this form, but if I do too much then my anterior delt and rotator cuff a will get injured to the point where I need to take 1-2 weeks off the recover.


yeah just turned 22. ik ive heard not to do it like this because of shoulders but i feel absolutely nothing on my shoulders doing it this way. if i do it closer to the "right" way my shoulders start taking on a ton of pressure


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yeah just turned 22. ik ive heard not to do it like this because of shoulders but i feel absolutely nothing on my shoulders doing it this way. if i do it closer to the "right" way my shoulders start taking on a ton of pressure


That's cause you're 22.  You don't feel anything bad.


----------



## Send0 (Jan 6, 2022)

Valdosta said:


> yeah just turned 22. ik ive heard not to do it like this because of shoulders but i feel absolutely nothing on my shoulders doing it this way. if i do it closer to the "right" way my shoulders start taking on a ton of pressure


I think it's a wear and tear thing. That's why I said let us know how it feels after you've done it this way for 10-15 years; it takes time to accumulate damage.

Right now you have the power of youth... Take advantage of that. Hopefully that well never runs dry, but if it does then try to remember a bunch of older guys were complaining about shoulder health in a thread one time 😂


----------



## Badleroybrown (Jan 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find that a lot of guys with rotator issues have a tendancy to creep closer in on the bench grip.
> 
> I had to pretty much relearn my bench set up, was to painful to be around 85%1RM with a wider grip (Middle finger on the bar ring)
> Until I've crept to 2 fingers smooth, 2 on the knurling, which feels excellent.
> ...


Love My Sleeves!!! Painless on my elbows. Never thought I would be that guy. Fuck it!! I’m that guy now.


----------



## Trendkill (Jan 6, 2022)

nothing wrong with sleeves.  I wear them for every pressing workout.  All presses, extensions. etc.  Keeps the elbows warm and lubed.  I also use some blue heat liniment on the elbows prior to putting the sleeves on.  Works great.


----------



## Blange89 (Jan 6, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> I find that a lot of guys with rotator issues have a tendancy to creep closer in on the bench grip.
> 
> I had to pretty much relearn my bench set up, was to painful to be around 85%1RM with a wider grip (Middle finger on the bar ring)
> Until I've crept to 2 fingers smooth, 2 on the knurling, which feels excellent.
> ...


I think that's my case. My left shoulder is always messed up and holds me back. I have the strength but moving my grip narrow helps take it somewhat out of the equation


----------



## silentlemon1011 (Jan 6, 2022)

Blange89 said:


> I think that's my case. My left shoulder is always messed up and holds me back. I have the strength but moving my grip narrow helps take it somewhat out of the equation



Agreed
Also for some reason helps my back positioning too, having my arms closer, it's easier to tuck my the inside of my tricep into my lat and retract/stiffen up the scapula.

So I feel like I get better tightness for bench


----------



## Blange89 (Jan 30, 2022)

silentlemon1011 said:


> Agreed
> Also for some reason helps my back positioning too, having my arms closer, it's easier to tuck my the inside of my tricep into my lat and retract/stiffen up the scapula.
> 
> So I feel like I get better tightness for bench


Thats exactly what I feel too.
Also, I recently switched back to conventional deadlift for similar reasons  even though I've training sumo for my meet


----------



## jnatale3 (Mar 9, 2022)

I have been lifting raw for many years. Pointer finger on the slick rings. Relatively wide grip. Until I got my bench press shirt a few days ago. Brought my grip in to my ring finger or middle finger on the slick rings. I know the shirt adds weight, but I do feel stronger coming in a little bit. I’m going to be using some trial and error as the shirt breaks in over the next few weeks


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

